# Need help with back seat



## Dirty Deeds (Jan 12, 2010)

I just bought a 1966 Tempest to restore. The floor and trunk pans need a LITTLE bit of attention which im going to read up on how to do so if you know of a good artical please send link.


My real question is..... The car came with no rear seat at all. What year and models will exchange. The ones i know MAYBE are 1966 Lemans Tempest and GTO. 

Please share your knowledge to someone just getting started LOL 


Thanks Harry


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...:cheers
The rear seat frames are the same for 66-67 and maybe 64 & 65 also. I'm not positive on that. You can also look for other brands in the GM A body line like Chevelle, Olds Cutlass and Buick Skylark. As long as they don't have a special edition arm rest that would make the seat shorter, like a convertible, they are all the same. The fabric and pattern aren't going to match but you probably know that.
So, if your name is Harry and you do dirty deeds, does that make you Dirty Harry ???:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> So, if your name is Harry and you do dirty deeds, does that make you Dirty Harry ???:lol:


And they're "done dirt cheap".......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man, EVERYBODY is on the ball today!!!


----------



## Dirty Deeds (Jan 12, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> Welcome to the forum...:cheers
> The rear seat frames are the same for 66-67 and maybe 64 & 65 also. I'm not positive on that. You can also look for other brands in the GM A body line like Chevelle, Olds Cutlass and Buick Skylark. As long as they don't have a special edition arm rest that would make the seat shorter, like a convertible, they are all the same. The fabric and pattern aren't going to match but you probably know that.
> So, if your name is Harry and you do dirty deeds, does that make you Dirty Harry ???:lol:


Thanks for the welcome and the information. 

I am Dirty Harry My Jeeps name is Dirty Deeds and my Tags for the jeep is DRT-CHP LOL 

I will look for the other seats also 


Thanks again for the help 

Harry


----------

